# getting the right slate and tile contractor



## mika00 (Mar 4, 2013)

When it comes to slate or tile roofs they are some of the most beautiful looking roofing systems out there, the longevity of these roofing systems surpass all the rest as well. Now that being said they still require proper care and maintenance. &lt;br&gt;And when picking the right roofing contractor to care and maintain your roof its important that they have a slate and tile back ground.&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;Most contractors that do have this back ground will primarily work on nothing but slate or tile roofs. so while looking for the right contractor It's probable best if you hire some one with the key words slate and tile in their name. Do not hire a contractor that advertises in the asphalt shingle industry. Because it takes special tools just to remove broken tiles or slate properly, and these guys most of the time just don't have them so what they end up doing is using roofing tar to fix the problem,&lt;br&gt;&amp;nbsp;which will end up in you calling him back out again in the near future, and eventually when you do get a real slate and tile contractor out there, he will have a big mess to clean up &lt;br&gt;and fix which will just cost you more money that you don't want to spend.&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;So get it right the first time home owners and hire the right contractor for the job. &lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;we at Scott morrow slate and tile roofing of Atlanta Georgia thought you should know this. we are a slate roofing and tile company in the Buckhead midtown Atlanta area, and we specialize in slate and tile roofing installation and repair,&lt;br&gt;as well as modified rubber roofing applications, and we also specialize in copper fabrications such as chimney caps and the like.&lt;br&gt;&amp;nbsp;&lt;br&gt;Even though we are a Georgia based company, we wanted this informational article to get out there to help slate and tile &lt;br&gt;roof owners across the world to be informed and educate them selfs on the importance of choosing the right contractor when it comes to your slate and tile roofing repairs.&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;those of you with a roofing system that is flat, again make sure the contractor has a good &lt;br&gt;knowledge of that type of roof system. the best application for that type of roof system would be modified rubber roofing which is applyed with a torch and is melted to &lt;br&gt;the surface. you want to patch it the same way. you don't want some one getting up &lt;br&gt;there with a bucket of tar. always ask how they plan to repair it.&lt;br&gt; <br>come see us at http://www.scottmorrowroofing.com<br>slate roofing buckhead midtown atlanta, tile roofing buckhead midtown atlanta, slate tile roofing installation repair.<br>


----------

